# Want to add a large Bay window with foundation under it - Need Help!



## G Archer (Jan 6, 2009)

Are there any books out there that expain how to add a bay window addition to a house.I wanted to add a walk out bay window to my home and need a little guidance.I need a little help with the foundation and framing aspects.Thanks for any help. 



Glenn Archer


----------



## jdspradlin (Jan 31, 2009)

where are you located Glen


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a pretty serious job! Here's a pic of a large bay window in a new construction job...








You can see how the rebar in the concrete ties into the rebar for the rest of the foundation. Without this, you will need to drill holes and set rebar (or maybe bolts) into the existing slab and lock in place mechanically and with epoxy adhesive. This is just one aspect of the job --let alone the new foundation design. Still, if you're not afraid of the work (and don't just want to hire an architect for the design), I'd say look for a book on foundation design that shows how to do add-ons. Frankly, since I've looked before for something like that, my guess would be that there aren't such book out there for the general public. You need to find an architect that has design details of how you make these joints. My plan, make a decent architect your best friend and see how much free information you can squeeze out of him!! Good luck and make sure to post your project here if you go forward with it!!


----------



## G Archer (Jan 6, 2009)

Middle Georgia


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

depending on how far out you want to go you could cantilever it


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> depending on how far out you want to go you could cantilever it


Yeah, but for a "walk out" bay window, I don't think that will work...


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

ever hear of a bilevel ?usually the second floor cantilevers over the first.Most decks cantilever over the girder,like i said depends on how far you need to go


----------



## G Archer (Jan 6, 2009)

I was thinking about coming out about 3 or 4 feet with the window and pouring a footing for the block.I was thinking about using 3 seperate windows on a 45 degree angle instead or using a unit. Thanks for all the replies. 

Glenn Archer


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yes then i agree a proper footing:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenny K (Feb 9, 2008)

need proper reinforcement and look at the joyce in basement level


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

check out this old one


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> check out this old one


Can you possibly give us all details on the construction of this bay window in the pic? Was it an add-on?


----------

